# multiples on 100mg of clomid sucess stories?



## sportymom

Would love to hear your success stories of twins or multiples on clomid. I have one son, and am ttc and was just put on 100mg of clomid and was just curious what my chances of having twins are. I dont ovulate without the clomid, and twins run on my husbands side but not mine. Would love to hear your success stories. thank you!


----------



## Plus2

Hi there,
I conceived my twinnies on 50g of Clomid.
Good luck and keep us posted on how you get on.:hugs:


----------



## sportymom

Thank you! will keep you posted! did twins run on either of your sides?


----------



## fuzzylu

I fell pregnant with Twins on 100mg didnt ovulate with 50mg. No Family history.

xx


----------



## Plus2

sportymom said:


> Thank you! will keep you posted! did twins run on either of your sides?

Yes :thumbup:
My Grandmother had twins and so did my aunt.


----------



## monalisa81

I'll be taking 100 mg on days 4-8 when AF comes in 3-5 days. Doc skipped the 50 mg dose and prescribed 100 mg for the first round, I don't know why. I am sooo hoping to have twins. I'll be checking out your thread.
Good luck, FX'ed!


----------



## sportymom

monalisa81 said:


> I'll be taking 100 mg on days 4-8 when AF comes in 3-5 days. Doc skipped the 50 mg dose and prescribed 100 mg for the first round, I don't know why. I am sooo hoping to have twins. I'll be checking out your thread.my
> Good luck, FX'ed!

awesome! I had my son on my first round of 100mg clomid! I was just curious about this time around maybe having twins on same dose but who knows, i would be happy with one too! Im currently on provera have 3 days left then once my cycle starts i do my 100mg clomid days 5-9...so we shall see! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## AmandaAnn

I too don't seem to ovulate on my own, at least not for a few years. I started on 50 mg of Clomid last summer (cd 5-9), after a couple cycles they upped it to 100 mg and I got pregnant in November, which ended in an early chemical pregnancy loss. Bumped me back to 50 mg, and here I am the very next cycle, preggo with twins :) couldn't be happier. I have a set of fraternal twin second or third cousins, but that's IT on either side. Good luck to you!


----------



## philly2dc

Hello everyone, I am TTC and I am 37 years old and I feel my clock is really ticking with no ovulation occuring so I really feel like its ticking away. I just picked up my 2 times a day for 50mg each clomid and I have read so many non success stories and I came across this site where I read success stories so I had to comment. I really hope this works for us, I will not be trying IUI or IFV if this doesn't work I just feel it just is not meant to be but I am hopeful.


----------



## brooke28

I got pregnant with my twins my first cycle of clomid (cd 5-9)


----------



## Mea

philly2dc said:


> Hello everyone, I am TTC and I am 37 years old and I feel my clock is really ticking with no ovulation occuring so I really feel like its ticking away. I just picked up my 2 times a day for 50mg each clomid and I have read so many non success stories and I came across this site where I read success stories so I had to comment. I really hope this works for us, I will not be trying IUI or IFV if this doesn't work I just feel it just is not meant to be but I am hopeful.

Hi just wanted to say if you do end up having ivf I am 38 and have a 3 yr old and 12wk old twins from ivf. Good luck.


----------

